# ***windows lässt sich nicht installieren...***



## mrcap (30. März 2004)

hallo...
nun schreib ich den post ein 2. mal ^^ da man hier ja keine bilder mit über 600x600 anhängen kann... *heul
naja...

gut..also zu allererst : 
SRY falls dieses problem schonmal irgendwo hier gelöst/besprochen wurde, ich habe ca. 30mins gelesen und nix (neues) gefunde...

nun zum problem, bzw. meinem pc :

AMD XP 3000+
ASUS A7N8X-E
512MB DDR-Ram Kingston (2x256MB)
ASUS Radeon9600 XT / TVD 
LG BRENNER + LG DVD
SEAGATE  3160023AS (SATA)

soso...das war ersma der pc...
nun will ich euch kurz mein problem erläutern :

wenn ich xp installieren will, kommt ja ersma folg. screen:
"um windows xp zu installieren, drücken sie bitte eine..."
ok mach ich...dann wird der bildschirm ja blau und die hardware wird eingelesen (hier drück ich auch f6 für den sata-raid-treiber [später mehr])...schön und gut, er läuft durch, nun wird der screen wieder schwarz (mit ausnahme von dem blinkendem "_" oben in der ecke...
das wars auch schon vom xp installieren...mehr macht er nicht (auch nach 10mins nicht, sowei bei 2000, da steht dann nur "starte windows 2000 setup und da bleibt er dann auch "hängen")

das war mein problem...
gut bevor nun gegenfragen kommen versuche ich euch soviel wie möglich zu sagen, was ich getan habe :
im bios folg. bootopt. :
#1 cdrom
#2 SCSI (sataraid wird ja wie scsi behandelt)
....
soundkarte on board aus, da ich eine creative sound blaster 5.1 live! verbaut habe...
dann den jumper (auf "mb.jpg" im anhang markiert!) auf enabled gesetzt und die platte an raid1 angehängt...
sooo...nun habe ich im sata-raid-bios "lowlevelformatiert", und da ich nur 1 hdd habe, kann ich ja kein raidset erstellen bzw löschen...konflikte bestehen allerdings laut raidbios auch nicht... da steht unten links 0 und 1 (und hinter der 1 steht der name der platte soweit ich mich entsinnen kann)...
auf dem rechner meines freundes habe ich (nach lesen im gigaforum) die mainboard cd genommen, und die sata treiber auch floppy gespeichert und beim install per F6 mit einbezogen (wurde auch als "promise sata raid" ... erkannt..ich habe nur XP/2003 datei genommen, oder brauche ich die 2000/nt auch noch?
nunja...nach 2-3 std. rumprobieren und so habe ich es aufgegeben und ersuche hier euere hilfe bzw. vertraue auf eure kompetenz, da ich mit meinem latein leider dick am ende bin... *heul*

achso und ich hab mir gedacht, OK...vle funktioniert sata einfach nicht und ich leg mal meine alte 2000 IDE hdd rein (in den neuen pc) und da kommt dann der bluescreen mit dem fehler "unaccessible boot device", was soll das denn heissen?
weil wenn ich erst mit ner ide hdd installiern würde, könnt ich doch im windows dann ganz easy die treiber etc. für die sata platte draufhauen oder? aber es muss doch auch so gehn...will des teure zeug net umsonst gekauft haben
*hiiiiilfe*

danke im vorraus für eure hilfe
mfg
eure manu


----------



## Tim C. (30. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mrcap _
> *schön und gut, er läuft durch, nun wird der screen wieder schwarz (mit ausnahme von dem blinkendem "_" oben in der ecke...
> das wars auch schon vom xp installieren...mehr macht er nicht (auch nach 10mins nicht, sowei bei 2000, da steht dann nur "starte windows 2000 setup und da bleibt er dann auch "hängen"*


Hast du mal testweise eine andere Grafikkarte probiert? Mag komisch klingen und es kann durchaus sein, dass es tatsächlich an deiner RAID Konfiguration liegt, aber als ich das gleiche Problem hatte, riet mir ein Kumpel, der im PC Außendienst arbeitet, mal irgendeine andere Grafikkarte zu testen, weil das Setup gewisse Probleme mit bestimmten Grafikkarten hat.

In meine konkreten Fall, wollte es mit einer Geforce 2 MX400 nicht klappen, aber mit einer uralten ATI PCI Karte die noch im Regal rumlag schon. Nach der Installation habe ich die Karten wieder getauscht und es ging.

Achja, halte dich bitte in Zukunft an den roten Kasten


----------



## mrcap (30. März 2004)

Upsala...tut mir leid..
in Zukunft werde ich mich darum bemühen, so sauber wie möglich zu schreiben...

aber ich mach schonmal Kommas, is doch was oder?

und zu deinem Tip mit der Grafikkarte, das werde ich mal ausprobieren! wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn der pc beim 1. versuch perfekt funktioniert hätte....  

ok...hat vielleicht sonst jemand noch eine Idee?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mrcap (31. März 2004)

Also ich habs mal mit einer anderen Grafikkarte probiert (bzw. mit 2 GF3+Rad.9000)...eine andere PCI oder so habe ich leider nicht...muss mal Nachbar fragen ob der eine hat...

Meint Ihr ich könnte Windows erstmal auf eine IDE HDD installieren und dann einfach die Treiber für SATA auch noch installieren?
oder wäre das Performance Verlust (erheblicher)..
könnte ich dann einfach ein Image der IDE auf die Sata ziehen und dann einfach die Treiber ändern etc. ? oder würde das in die Hose gehn?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!
Mfg
Manu


----------



## server (31. März 2004)

*g*
Wenn du genug Platten hast, kannst es ja mal ausprobieren. Mehr als dass es nicht läuft kann ja nicht passieren.
Ich habe meine RAID Treiber auch erst nach der Installation von Windows installiert, aber ich habe mein Windows auch auf einer normalen IDE Festplatte, die jedoch an einem RAID Controller hängt.

Ich würde einfach mal installieren ohne den Treiber. Wenn Windows dann läuft kannst du den Treiber immer noch nachinstallieren.


----------



## mrcap (1. April 2004)

jo das werd ich auch machen 

ich meld mich einfach mal wenn ich verzweifel  

aber trotzdem danke für Eure Mühen mir zu helfen!

Mfg Manuel


----------

